
Strongly Typed Heterogeneous Collections (2004) [pdf] - ingve
http://okmij.org/ftp/Haskell/HList-ext.pdf
======
arthurjj
The Haskell wiki's explanation is helpful, especially if you aren't incredibly
Haskell savvy
[https://wiki.haskell.org/Heterogenous_collections](https://wiki.haskell.org/Heterogenous_collections)

~~~
anentropic
the paper is from 14 years ago... is this approach widely used within the
Haskell community?

the wiki describes it as "the cleanest solution, but very advanced and a
little restrictive" which sounds kind of scary

the motivation given in the paper is for database programming... it seems like
if this was a winning approach there would be popular db/orm libraries using
this by now - are there any?

asking as a complete outsider, a Haskell-curious Python dev

------
catnaroek
Calling HLists “collections” is misleading. In spite of their name, HLists are
actually record types. The only actual list involved is a compile-time list of
component types used to form a record type.

To give a perhaps odious but relatable analogy, a form is a list of questions,
but a filled form is not a list of answers - it is a record of answers to the
questions in the form.

